# Taurus 2011 line up



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

some interesting guns for 2011

http://www.taurususa.com/2011newcatalog/?catalog_page=13


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Whatever it is I would never buy it and most importantly stake my life on anything Taurus.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

they must be getting better if SW is copying them now days instead of the other way.

i have never had a undependable Taurus.. just my .02


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

They're trying to copy the HK USC -- right down to the crappy thumbhole stock... Many of us spent a bunch of money to convert our USCs to UMP-clones just to get rid of that hideous stock.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Taurus are so hit and miss, the only thing i hate is companys who make you pay for return shipping on a broken gun, and the fact that itll be months before you get it back

S&W covers shipping both ways, which is why i try and stick with them (wheelgun wise at least), then again with Glock, you dont have to worry.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

had a new charter ONCE it was 3 days old and had bullet tumble at 5 yards all ammo  and they wanted me to pay for shipping, :no: (gun show dealer was no help either)
i sent *ONE* Taurus back it was on there dime both ways gun was back in 4 weeks ,:yes: 
*(TO BE FAIR I HAVE HANDLED SOME NEW TAURUS GUNS IN THE PAST THAT I KNEW SOMEONE WOULD/WILL NEED TO SEND BACK )*

my SW 629-1 had some trouble sw didn't want to here about any warranty work it got fixed local.:whistling:

i have/had = S-W, Taurus, S-F, Rugers, K-T, H-P, DPMS, MARLIN, Nef, Browning's, s-k ,a-k ,M-N, mouser ,MPA ,rerm, M1 and some sat night special's. 

*ILL ,TRY/BUY/OWN/SELL ANY OF THEM.*:thumbsup:

*also a guy at the range blew his gun up with his bad reload and sent it back to Taurus and told them it was his mistake , they offered him one of 4 guns close to his discontinued one at half price*, 

I THOUGHT THAT WAS GOOD CUSTOMER SUPPORT FOR THEM, 
and the range is the one that sent it back so this aint hear say.

The best of the bunch so far has been my first SF1911-A1 that had a ka-boom back in the 80's (dbl charge factory/store bought reloads) and only damage was to the mag and my hand, still have it and still shoot it today many thousands rounds out the same barrel and slide, trouble free gun not modified :thumbup:

*Just seems when a low end gun acts up it is a POS, But when a HIGH dollar one ACTS UP , WELL it's just BREAKING IN.:laughing:*


----------

